# New babies (Paph. tigrinum)



## Hamlet (Mar 19, 2017)

I received these yesterday. The box looked as if the guys at DHL played football (or soccer if you call it that ) with it during their lunch break. The seedlings were terribly jumbled inside the flask, a mess of leaves, roots and agar. I cleaned them thoroughly and luckily it seems that they weren't damaged aside from a few broken roots. I spent some time reading tigrinum threads on this forum and apparently they are tricky to grow from flask, but I wanted to give it a shot. I added a mycorrhiza product to the mix since that is supposed to helpful with this species. If anyone has experience or tips for growing Paph. tigrinum from flask, I would be grateful. Wish me luck.


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 19, 2017)

I read your description of what had happened and was expecting to see some beat up plants, but these look VERY nice. Good luck. Mike


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 19, 2017)

good luck, they look nice and healthy


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2017)

They look great please keep us posted


----------



## JAB (Mar 20, 2017)

I have not raised any species from flask, only hybrids. But the four or so I have are doing amazing and really require little to no extra care. I keep my compots in a terrarium where they get misted every other day at least. Under T-5's for about 12 hours a day.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 20, 2017)

Tigers can be very tricky. From where did you get them?


----------



## kiwi (Mar 20, 2017)

If they are from Holger Perner your success rate should be relatively good. Other flask suppliers sell them way too early and roots are too small. In my experience anyway.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 20, 2017)

They look well developed though? But Hengduan is probably (the only?) reliable source for those flasklings.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 20, 2017)

Yes, they are from the Perners/Hengduan.

IIRC, you got some from them as well, Bjorn? How are they doing?


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 20, 2017)

Quite ok, have got from them at several occasions. A bit slow growing recently, but I am happy with their survival rate. The last ones came one year ago and were a bit on the small side. The biggest I have get close to flowering now.


----------



## fibre (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my tigers to arrive. What is the mycorrhiza product that you have applied?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

It wasn't football it was rugby! 
They look good, good luck.


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2017)

You did a fine job cleaning them up. I expected to see a
mess too. They look healthy and quite pretty babies.
Good vibes>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## kiwi (Mar 21, 2017)

NYEric said:


> It wasn't football it was rugby!
> They look good, good luck.


A far better game anyway


----------



## Stone (Mar 21, 2017)

I selfed a tigrinum and it was ready to replate after 2 months. They grow fast and are very easy. Treat them as epiphytes and you won't have problems.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you for the comments! 



Bjorn said:


> Quite ok, have got from them at several occasions. A bit slow growing recently, but I am happy with their survival rate. The last ones came one year ago and were a bit on the small side. The biggest I have get close to flowering now.





Stone said:


> I selfed a tigrinum and it was ready to replate after 2 months. They grow fast and are very easy. Treat them as epiphytes and you won't have problems.



That is encouraging to hear. I hope mine will do well. My big tigrinum just blasted its first bud so these seedlings better not disappoint me, too! They do look really healthy considering the box took a beating during shipping. I thought about treating them as epiphytes, but small seedlings should probably get a little more water than adult plants, no?



fibre said:


> I'm still waiting for my tigers to arrive. What is the mycorrhiza product that you have applied?



Fingers crossed that you get yours soon. The product I used is called INOQ.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2017)

Bjorn said:


> Quite ok, have got from them at several occasions. A bit slow growing recently, but I am happy with their survival rate. The last ones came one year ago and were a bit on the small side. The biggest I have get close to flowering now.


Man, when I visit your greenhouse you are going to be in trouble!


----------



## fibre (Mar 21, 2017)

Hamlet said:


> The product I used is called INOQ.



INOIQ Hobby? So it is _Rhizophagus irregularis_. I doubt that this is beneficial for _Paphiopedilum_. But I wish you good luck!


----------



## Stone (Mar 21, 2017)

Hamlet said:


> Thank you for the comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I say treat as epiphytes, I mean when you think they probably need water, hold off for one or 2 more days. They seem to go off their roots if kept moist all the time.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 22, 2017)

I am not sure about new seedlings but I agree mature P. tigrinum like to dry out slightly between watering. Also, based on my experience with this species, even a small amount of water trapped in the flower sheath will cause bud blast, so be careful with watering and make sure it dries out quickly.


----------



## Marco (Mar 22, 2017)

Tigrinums are one of my favs. I'm sure you will do well with these babies.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 23, 2017)

fibre said:


> INOIQ Hobby? So it is _Rhizophagus irregularis_. I doubt that this is beneficial for _Paphiopedilum_. But I wish you good luck!



INOQ Top, but it's the same species. Oh well, I hope it's not detrimental at least.



Tom-DE said:


> I am not sure about new seedlings but I agree mature P. tigrinum like to dry out slightly between watering. Also, based on my experience with this species, even a small amount of water trapped in the flower sheath will cause bud blast, so be careful with watering and make sure it dries out quickly.





Stone said:


> When I say treat as epiphytes, I mean when you think they probably need water, hold off for one or 2 more days. They seem to go off their roots if kept moist all the time.



OK, thank you, I will keep that in mind. I let my mature tigrinum dry out between waterings, I will do the same for these seedlings. Not completely but I'll let them dry out a little.


----------

